# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Bloed plassen na sex.

## willemxxxx

Ik heb sinds enige tijd weer last van het bloed plassen na de sex. 

Normaal gesproken als ik ga plassen is er niks aan de hand (buiten de sex om).
Wanneer ik met de achterkant van mijn penis (de onderkant waar de urineleider loopt) tegen mijn vriendin aan het ´schuren´ ben (lees drukken) en vervolgens sex met haar heb, komt er soms bij het klaarkomen bloed mee. 

Daarnaast wanneer ik na de sex moet plassen, plas ik af en toe erg veel bloed, tegelijk met het plassen komt er weefsel uit. Ik denk dat mijn blaas zich dan opvult met het bloed, totdat ik het eruit plas?

Wat is de oorzaak hiervan? Komt het nou door het hard drukken van mijn penis (urineleider) tegen de vagina van mijn vriendin? Dat is het enige wat vaak de oorzaak hiervan is.

Ik ben al eerder naar de huisarts geweest. Die heeft mij verwezen naar de GG&GD (bleek geen SOA te zijn) en ben ook voor een cystoscopie geweest (ook geen bijzonderheden geconstateert). 

Nou vraag ik me af of iemand hier meer informatie over heeft? Alle informatie is welkom. 

Mvg

----------


## Déylanna

Bloed bij de sperma (Hematospermie) kan een teken zijn van een ontsteking. Meestal is dit een ontstekingsachtig proces in het gebied v.d. prostaat en/of de zaadblaasjes.
Vrijwel nooit is dit een SOA. En zoals je schrijft ben je daar al op gestest en is daar niets uit gekomen. Ik weet niet hoelang je hier nu al last van hebt, maar houdt dit te lang aan gaan dan zeker terug naar je huisarts voor verdere onderzoeken.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

@ WillemXXXX

Heb je nog steeds last van bloed bij het plassen? Of is er iets bij je geconstateerd? Hoop dat het niets ernstigs is geweest.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

